# [US NR] Noah Arthurs 4:01.85 Official 4BLD at WC2013 (Third Place)



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

> The scramble had very easy centers, but I did an extra safe solve. Memo was ~2:08. I was a little disappointed to miss the NAR by less than two seconds, but it felt good to podium nevertheless.
> 
> Cube: Modded SS V3
> Method: 3-cycles


----------

